# Using Yongnuo 560 III with Nikon d3200



## gmaddla

I recently purchased a Yongnuo 560 III flash unit. Appears to work fine off camera in slave mode.
I can't get it to flash when connected via hotshoe, (in manual or slave mode)
I suspect it is in the camera settings.
Any ideas?


----------



## Mike_E

Manual?


----------



## David8

gmaddla said:


> I recently purchased a Yongnuo 560 III flash unit. Appears to work fine off camera in slave mode.
> I can't get it to flash when connected via hotshoe, (in manual or slave mode)
> I suspect it is in the camera settings.
> Any ideas?



I have a D3100 and my 560 III works fine. Is the camera in manual mode? I doubt this would make an issue, but I had also turned in the built in flash to manual mode before I got the flash. Again I doubt this would do it, but it's worth a try? I'm assuming you have mounted it fully in the hotshoe, and that you got the nikon version, and not the canon version?

David


----------



## Designer

gmaddla said:


> (in manual or slave mode)



How did you attempt to test the flash in slave mode while it was mounted on the hotshoe?  Just curious.


----------



## David Peters

Hi, I know it's a couple of years ago now but did you get this issue resolved and if so what did you do?

Regards

David


----------



## David Peters

I think I have discovered the solution.  Turn off the wifi when it's on the hotshoe!!


----------

